# So What Got You Into Writing?



## JamesR (Oct 13, 2014)

As writers and literature nuts, we're a rare species of human who admire the cultured life of good books, the power of written language, and coffee with cigars on cold winter nights. We're profound individuals who never _just_ see an apple but always see that there is more to everything that happens--that even the most mundane carries some deeper meaning or potential that we can unlock via writing. We're artists with imaginative and philosophical minds who should be proud.

And we all started somewhere. For each of us unique individuals, we have our own beginning--our own story to tell. So for this topic, I propose--and formally invite--you to share your story. How did _you_ get into the world of writing? When did you start? What and/or Who inspired you? Where did your influence come from? How have you evolved over the years?

I think that this is a good, healthy opportunity for us to learn more about each other.

I will kick it off.

I got into writing when I was about 11 years old. Prior to that, I often made up stories in my head and fantasized and daydreamed often. But I never wrote any of it down until I was 11 years old and read Richard Matheson's _I am Legend_ book. I was hooked; that book changed my life forever. The writing style, the fear, being entirely engulfed in a fictional world--there was no turning back. I had to begin writing. I became intrigued with horror and started watching those classic black-n-white horror films that most people nowadays would laugh at; I looked to them and the other masters of horror like _The Twilight Zone_ and Edgar Allan Poe for inspiration, edification, and guidance. I observed every trope and became intrigued with fear. I started out writing fan-fiction and short horror/sci-fi stories up until early High School when I started to write my own novels, most notably, an incomplete fan-fic novel to the CW's _Supernatural_ series.

How about you fellows? What's your story?


----------



## Greimour (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't know when I started exactly, though I think I answered it in my interview :/

I got 'into' writing with Roald Dahl & Dr Seuss at the tender age of 4 when I started primary school. But I don't think I started writing myself until seven, after reading Tom Sawyer. So take your pick on which one answers your question. 

I took to reading like Einstein with his avoidance of a barber. Writing followed reading as naturally as a dog wagging its tail. One thing leads to another in all walks of life it seems ^_^


----------



## Mistique (Oct 13, 2014)

I have been making things up since as long as I can remember. My grandfather was my hero and he was a writer so that inspired me to want to write. Then I remember at 13 or 14, something like that, that I couldn't sleep one night, because there was this line in my head that I just couldn't get out. I decided that it might be nice to write it down, so I got out of bed and did so. It was just one line, but once I wrote it a second one popped up into my head that I thought would fit so nicely with the first. I wrote that down too. Before I knew it my mum got mad at me for staying up way too late and I had written my very first short story. I wrote a few stories that way. I had my grandfather critique them - which he did very seriously - and then somehow after a while I stopped writing. I didn't get back into it until at least 20 years later. These days writing is more of a concious effort, but when I was that young the words just came, one sentence at a time and they just felt like they had to be written down.


----------



## escorial (Oct 13, 2014)

like so many an outlet for depression....once i started writing i could help myself feel better about the world....when i look back i honestly believe it was the best way forward for me.


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 13, 2014)

I've always done it. The first thing I specifically remember writing was a picture book about a mad scientist when I was about 6, but I do also remember that it wasn't the first thing I'd ever written.


----------



## Cran (Oct 13, 2014)

English class at school got me into writing stories*; that and Recess were about the only valuable lessons I learned from all the schools I played hooky from. Everything else I either already learned outside, or didn't have any use for. 

Youth work, youth groups, and crisis counselling - oh, and being silly enough to point out the typos and grammar issues in their newsletter - did the rest. Editing, journalism, all came from that.

_*science fiction if at all possible; if I could put an alien or time traveler or robot in there somewhere, it was a good story._


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 13, 2014)

Like Escorial, I started as a means of dealing with my depression as well as social rejection and bullying. My 7th grade English and Language Arts teachers took notice of my writings and both of them suggested I consider it as a career. I've been writing and honing my abilities ever since. It is ever evolving.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 13, 2014)

You can read the full story *HERE *in my Catfish interview here on WF, but for the reader's digest version? I had a teacher recognize a short story I wrote for his class and he told me I should work on my craft. He worked with and encouraged me, and another teacher did a year later, and again another in college. That, plus hard work, practice, and rekindling a love of reading, I'm back where I am now, and have 3 and two halves of novels written!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm still working on my first novel at age 52. I have always had something of a creative streak, but I never really put in into anything concrete save an ambitious script for a TV series I had dreamed up in my head. (It isn't very good though there are some ideas hidden in there). Anyway recently I finally got back into reading and that led me into finally writing for real. So we'll see how it goes :smile:


----------



## dale (Oct 13, 2014)

i just did it to impress girls.


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 13, 2014)

I want to retire early or maybe buy a beach house. I plan on making most of the money by selling my poetry to obscure literary magazines.


----------



## hvysmker (Oct 13, 2014)

Although being an avid reader as a kid, I never considered writing until my retirement.  I  was looking for a hobby that didn't include spending money.  A local writer that owned a small  bookstore advertised for students.  It was only an hour a week for, I think, five weeks. She's one of the few to actually make a living from the craft. Mostly, she wrote formula romance novels.  Enough money to not only own a small book store but buy the three story building it was in. 

That class showed me and her that I had the ability to tell a story, even though my grammar and some other traits were lousy.  I spent a couple of weeks restudying grammar and then joined a writing site, one that didn't help much.  My writing was so bad that two of the owners told me that they refused to critique me.  A second site was different. They coddled me and I gradually improved.

My first published piece was a haiku for a contest in a Japanese newspaper.  That was back in the '60s. No. It didn't start me in a career.  I was too busy with work, drink, and girls to take the hint.

Now, at 76, I don't expect many sales and write for the enjoyment.  Selling is a different field, one I no  longer have energy to pursue.  Like most of us here, I do have a handful of self-published novels and mini-novels on such sites as Amazon, Smashwords, Kindle, and the like.  I haven't even checked the sales lately, the money going into Paypal.  I know it isn't much.

I consider myself proficient, though not ready for the big time. Not many of us really are, but then, you never know, do you?

Charlie


----------



## Ariel (Oct 13, 2014)

I have always loved reading.  I dabbled at poetry (it was _bad_) when I was twelve or so and I was always making up stories but I didn't really start writing until I was 15 and my brother died.  It changed my whole life.  I like to say, "my brother died in the fire but no one who was there really walked out again."


----------



## dale (Oct 13, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> I want to retire early or maybe buy a beach house. I plan on making most of the money by selling my poetry to obscure literary magazines.



this one might fit a poet's budget....


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 13, 2014)

I started writing to pick up girls.

Okay, thats not the entire story. I enjoyed reading, my high school English classes required me to write stories and poetry, and pretty soon I figured out that some girls--namely the girls I was interested in--dug my writing. I rapidly became a writer, or at least an avid ersatz beatnik writer poser, in order to get dates. And other stuff involving girls not appropriate for posting here . . . 

I can aspire to and appreciate all of the higher callings of literature and poetry, but at the base of it all my deep internal motivations really remain rather on the low side of things. When my wife likes what I create, that is the biggest charge I can get. I tend to think that most of the great works of history have a certain carnal undertone to them, so I feel not at all bad for my motivations, but I realize that some have other experiences.


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 13, 2014)

I wanted to tell a story. I'm not really sure why, but it was important to me. So, I got my father to take dictation, since my handwriting was pretty poor. (It hasn't improved.) That was when I was seven or so. Not long after that, my parents got me an Underwood typewriter. I've been writing and creating stories, in one form or another, ever since.


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 13, 2014)

dale said:


> this one might fit a poet's budget....



You'd have to buy things to make that. This is more of what I had in mind:









InstituteMan said:


> I started writing to pick up girls.



I tried that in high school too. When I saw the kind of girls it attracted, I tried out for football.


----------



## Seedy M. (Oct 13, 2014)

EZ - is that on a beach in Chiriqui, Panamá? I have a couple of pics I took that are so exact it's a little scary!
Insomnia, except I've never been able to sleep more than 5 hours, so was up when nobody else was. I was about fourteen when I got a short printed in a SF mag. I always wrote. Quite a lot of songs. I see new stories every day. It's just something I do.


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 13, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> I tried that in high school too. When I saw the kind of girls it attracted, I tried out for football.



Oh, I played football, too. I left few stones unturned in my efforts to woo the opposite sex. I was a better writer than football player, though.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 13, 2014)

I started writing as an escape from an abusive family. I always had a good imagination, and I loved to read just about anything I could get my hands on.


----------



## Cran (Oct 14, 2014)

Writing to impress girls didn't really work as well as I'd hoped ... until I added a guitar to the mix. Then it worked.


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 14, 2014)

Cran said:


> Writing to impress girls didn't really work as well as I'd hoped ... until I added a guitar to the mix. Then it worked.



It's pity that I got my mother's (lack) of musical ability. Oh well, water under the bridge, and the one I wanted to woo liked my poems just fine.


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 14, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Oh, I played football, too. I left few stones unturned in my efforts to woo the opposite sex. I was a better writer than football player, though.



I'm just goofing around. I had the same girlfriend through part of junior high and all of high school. She wasn't particularly impressed by my writing, my athletic prowess or anything else, for that matter.  We were mostly just good friends. (And we still are.)


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 14, 2014)

Writing? I'm supposed to be writing? Where does it say that?


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 14, 2014)

With the exception of Bazz none of  the above.  I started what did turn into a world wide business in the early 90s doing repair of motorcycle parts.  Specializing in  plastic and later on to restoration of vintage motorcycles.  I had the customers take pictures of the damage then send them to me along with what they wanted done.  We did 100 plus full bikes a year and about 300 or so partials. All by internet all done in writing.  When the internet age started it seemed as though everyone one that should be at their desk working, was looking at things on the net.  The phone rang off the wall making it impossible to get any work done. As a way to filter serious customers from those who were just killing time on the bosses clock I got rid of the phone and did all of it by email. 

My skills as a writer were enough for me to make a living and convince someone to send me their body parts and then send me money, no small feat on the internet.  I have a very simple way of writing which seems to project enough of who I am for someone to trust me.  I was and still am to some degree a horrible writer, technically.   

I have always been a story teller and loved public speaking. I just recently started to write after joining the forum a few months ago, with the goal of being able to call myself a writer.   There is a magic about being able to share a story or message and realize you have captivated an audience.  While my confidence of story teller is sky high I am often discouraged at my ability to translate it to the written word.  

I sometimes think that it is fair reward for my life as  kid, compared to many of the stories I have heard here of some of your childhood experiences.  I just recently did the interview with Pip for Cat Fish Soup and I told her. I now know what the skinny kid feels like to not get picked for the team or to sit on the bench.  I am in honest to goodness awe sometimes, at how easy some of you make writing look. I have writers here many years  younger than my kids, help teach me the basics


What inspires me to write? It is very often the people that are here, who also started out with limited skills and are now considered excellent writers.  I have gone back and looked at most of the stories posted by Bazz and TS and a few others here and seen the improvements from their first works to their current level. I am a serial stalker of writers and figure if Bazz, TS and some of the others here in this thread can, then so can I.


----------



## Jeff C (Oct 14, 2014)

Depression:icon_silent:


----------



## Clepto (Oct 14, 2014)

I started writing when I was fairly young, probably around nine or ten, but I didn't put my mind to it until I was thirteen or so.

I remember reading a large portion of the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan over the course of a month and I was convinced I could make something like that as well. As we all know, it is really not that simple. That is where my true desire to write went from a meager spark to a flame.

As far as inspiration goes, it is constant. I will have dreams that I remember nothing but once minute detail, but that detail sparks an entire story in my head. I have had conversations with people and the way they turn their mouth when they say a certain word creates another story in my mind. It is for reasons like this that I have a notebook or pad of paper ever by my side.

In all honesty I could care less about getting paid to write. I don't want to be famous or rich. My one and only desire is to walk down the street and see a stranger reading my book on a park bench or in a Starbucks. If that were to happen I could count myself the luckiest man in the world. Somebody _*chose*_ to read _*my*_ story.


----------



## JimJanuary (Oct 15, 2014)

I got interested in writing fiction when I was 18 and had read Kerouac's _On the Road_ and Sartre's _Nausea _for classes I had enrolled in at uni. It wasn't just that I got into writing from reading those books (I didn't actually start writing for another 3 years) but it was also a time when I actually started to enjoy reading a lot more, having hated just about every book assigned in highschool (with the exception of some Steinbeck).
I think a real 'aha' moment for enjoying writing itself (regardless of style) was in highschool when a teacher showed me how to construct an essay properly and I realised that the structure was simple. I love writing fiction but I know that argumentative essay writing is where I excel


----------



## bookmasta (Oct 15, 2014)

Reading Rick Riordan. I always had an imagination and liked to think _what if _about the world, but he started me in the outlet that writing can be. Once I started I never looked back.


----------



## NerdyMJ (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, I've always loved reading even when I was a kid, but I didn't really get into writing until I was nine when I realized that writing meant I could create and control anything I wanted, and no one could say anything about it as long as the story was good. My first source of inspiration was R.L. Stine because his books were the first ones I got hooked one, so I spent all of the fourth and fifth grade trying to write a good horror story. Then, in sixth grade, I gave up and decided that I would be happy writing _anything_ as long as I had as many readers as he did. Lol.


----------



## DJ2334 (Oct 16, 2014)

I've always had these ideas for crazy stories running through my head, so I just decided one day to turn those ideas into printed words. Still have yet to finish a book, but I'm getting there!


----------



## Feeoree (Oct 17, 2014)

Partly my English teacher in Secondary school, he convinced and showed me how writing can be fun and fulfilling. I kinda liked writing bits here and there anyway, but he really pushed it.

Then a cocktail of great films and great novels inspired me to write my own. And then there's depression, anxiety, and the escape writing brings from that.

I've not made it yet and probably never will, all I know is that I have to write.


----------



## squidtender (Oct 17, 2014)

An overwhelming need to create little worlds when I was a kid. Not much different now--my little worlds just have more cuss words in them. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## dale (Oct 18, 2014)

hi. i just type to be a nice guy.


----------



## dale (Oct 18, 2014)

but really? i write for this shit....

[video=youtube;Bq0QJC7u91g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq0QJC7u91g[/video]

or something like that....


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 18, 2014)

dale said:


> hi. i just type to be a nice guy.


How do you know your just not the nice guy type?


----------



## dale (Oct 18, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> How do you know your just not the nice guy type?



oh my god. it's one of those "ok. what the hell stupid did you do last night?" mornings. i guess i didn't do too bad. i'm still here.


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 18, 2014)

dale said:


> oh my god. it's one of those "ok. what the hell stupid did you do last night?" mornings. i guess i didn't do too bad. i'm still here.


It was probably a dull quiet night.  I bet your friends did not even set themselves, or anyone else on fire.... Old age Dale. it's catching up to ya.


----------



## dale (Oct 18, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> It was probably a dull quiet night.  I bet your friends did not even set themselves, or anyone else on fire.... Old age Dale. it's catching up to ya.



 yeah. it was pretty calm. i only had to delete 6 facebook statuses.


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 18, 2014)

I found writing easier than having to point to the characters I'd scrawl on scrap paper and tell [bored family members] what they were doing from day to day.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm not sure where it started.  Apparently I was writing short stories as early as second grade as I found a rather creepy story about a girl who had a nightmare about her parents being replaced with monsters if she let them out of her sight for more than a day.  The nightmares got worse and so her parents took her to therapy (which for some reason was a weekend therapy retreat of some sort) and when they came back to pick her up their eyes were empty and she could tell that they were not her parents any more - her nightmares had become a self fulfilling prophecy because if she had never gone to therapy they would not have been replaced.

Yeah.  I think my mom watched too much twilight zone with me when I was a kid.

In all seriousness, it's probably just because I spent most of my childhood reading and within my own imagination.  If you spend enough time there the space gets big enough that you can create worlds to write about.

Also, JeffC - DAAW I love your puppy in your icon


----------



## Laughing Duck 137z (Nov 20, 2014)

Like a few other posts my kick start to writing was depression. 

5 years ago I felt my life was crumbling down. Instead of dwelling about it I began writing a story about someone's life spiraling down.

Present day I write and tweak the same story. I still haven't written the Act 3 but I'm happy with what I've got.


----------



## John Galt (Nov 20, 2014)

Ever since I was much younger, I would "write" in that I would coming up with nonsense stories; one was even a series about a cheerful sausage dog called Lucky - based on a real dog who ironically and unfortunately was run over. 
When my friends and I gathered at my place, we played with tons of Bionicles and Lego. Gradually, I started developing magic systems and characters for the random combinations of parts. 
Fast forward some years, and I still loved story. I only found love for writing after I had just read the Great Gatsby for the first time. After which I put the book down, and just went "woah"
From that "woah" spawned a spark, and before long I was writing. (and I read the book four more times). 
I've only been writing (as in actually putting words on paper) for about five months.
I originally played around with drawing manga, but realised I have no drawing ability (and all I wanted was to convey story, not draw).


----------



## Morkonan (Nov 20, 2014)

Cran said:


> Writing to impress girls didn't really work as well as I'd hoped ... until I added a guitar to the mix. Then it worked.



Oh... wow. You were one of those guys with a guitar? 

(S'okay, I had four. I didn't really help me, much. Well, except once...)


----------



## twelvesoswald (Nov 30, 2014)

I started out doing RP(role playing) and I still do. I started it in the first place becasue I had ideas and I needed to get them down on paper. I wanted to be a journalist, and I still do but I also want to write novels. Anyway journalist led me to getting my AA in Journalism, and then I went on to get my AA in English.


----------



## BobtailCon (Dec 8, 2014)

I started when I was about three years old. I only knew basic words and attempted to form sentences. I had to substitute for things like capitalization and periods, because I had no idea what they were. Over time I kept working and working, I've tried to pick up drawing, but I'm so far into writing that I just can't drop it (I also like it too much).


----------



## fpak (Dec 14, 2014)

OK I think I'm a bit late to this thread but I'll chip in. 

I was I think around fourteen or fifteen years old and with no real talents or constructive interests as far as I could see. I did read a lot and score well on English exams so I decided to give writing a try. The rush it gave me was awesome. Despite that I procrastinated and pushed away writing until maybe three years ago when I started reading Ray Bradbury. That man loves words and his enthusiasm for the written word and for storytelling just really rubbed off on me. I have been writing steadily for a minimum of two years now.


----------



## fpak (Dec 14, 2014)

John Galt said:


> Ever since I was much younger, I would "write" in that I would coming up with nonsense stories; one was even a series about a cheerful sausage dog called Lucky - based on a real dog who ironically and unfortunately was run over.
> When my friends and I gathered at my place, we played with tons of Bionicles and Lego. Gradually, I started developing magic systems and characters for the random combinations of parts.
> Fast forward some years, and I still loved story. I only found love for writing after I had just read the Great Gatsby for the first time. After which I put the book down, and just went "woah"
> From that "woah" spawned a spark, and before long I was writing. (and I read the book four more times).
> ...







Hi5 for Great Gatsby old sport.


----------



## No Cat No Cradle (Dec 14, 2014)

I have always wanted to create things. To make something that wasn't there before. What got me into writing specifically was a book series called Deltora Quest when I was younger. I wanted to write something like that. What got me into wanting to write anything good was honestly Jonathan Swift. When we read A Modest Proposal in class, I knew I was not at that level and I needed to find a way to get there!


----------



## Cran (Dec 15, 2014)

Morkonan said:


> Oh... wow. You were one of those guys with a guitar?


Yep - 






_I went straight from a busy day at my cafe to the '96 Celtic Festival wind-down party, only to find that the songwriting award winners were expected to provide an encore performance of their winning songs. I borrowed a guitar from one of the other performers, but it didn't have a strap or the means to attach one. The medals I'm wearing were for first and third place. They added a rule after that for all future songwriting competitions - a winning song disqualifies any other entry from the songwriter for that competition. _



> (S'okay, I had four. I didn't really help me, much. Well, except once...)


I had three at one time - now two - but often I played other people's; impromptu borrowing seemed to be my habit.

_PS - the song that won the First was one I wrote to impress the girl. I guess it worked; she went on to become my ex-wife. _


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 17, 2014)

I wrote my first story when I was about nine :grin: .  I vaguely remember it was about some kid who witnessed a bank robbery and he participated in chasing the villains.  I can't recall how he got there but he ended up in a spaceship flying to far away planets; such is the imagination of a nine year old.  This is only recently being remembered because I am writing an autobiography of sorts.
I started to keep a diary which my father found - and wanted to read.  I objected very strongly - especially as he would not have liked some of the things that I had written.  Due to the uproar this caused, never again did I bring written work home from school.  My writing was my big secret.  It stopped shortly before leaving school and, apart from a couple of bursts in the late nineties, I never picked it up again.
Last year I went back to evening class for English and was actively encouraged to start writing again.  The tutor did not give out compliments lightly but it was made clear to me that the course I was doing was not sufficiently advanced for me.  I felt that after forty years away from the education system, I ought to break myself in gently.  That course has encouraged me to start writing again.  It has been a very slow start but I have set myself the goal of completing a first draft of my story by the end of 2015.  Here's to forthcoming attractions.  This time, my father won't be trying to read anything (he is actually still alive - not that we have met in many years).  This could actually be a new status:  Missing - presumed alive.


----------



## FleshEater (Dec 18, 2014)

I started writing the summer of 2012. I'd been reading a collection of Lovecraft and Poe stories (which, prior to those, I never read anything, except _Goosebumps_ paperbacks when I was in grade school) and said to myself, "I can do this." So, I sat down and wrote some short stories in the style of Lovecraft and Poe. After that, I found this site, met some amazing individuals, and learned a lot from them about writing. 

Sadly, my creative mind seems to be fizzling out, so I can't say I'll be writing much longer. It's nothing new, though. I go through this every so often. Perhaps I'll take up painting portraits again. Who knows?


----------



## lala_elianna (Dec 28, 2014)

Innerflame00 - love your post! Your childhood story sounds awesome, and the idea of your imagination growing so large it can house different worlds...? Just great.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Dec 28, 2014)

Having some dark feelings to express. Needing to create world's I could escape to. Subconsciously sorting out my issues. Fleshing out day dreams. So on so forth.


----------



## Boofy (Dec 28, 2014)

I started writing in earnest back when I was in my third year of primary school. We were forced by the English teacher to create a piece about a child who got lost in a forest. I was picked as the winner and my work was hung in pride of place outside of the headteachers office. When my stepfather heard he went out to the shops and bought me stacks of notebooks and pens and told me to write something for him. I wrote a story about a wolf in a ball gown, even illustrating it. It really made him laugh and I was hooked. Ever since then it has been the one story for me, albeit having matured alongside me somewhat. ^^


----------



## Apex (Dec 28, 2014)

Why I became a writer? It wasn’t planned. In High School I tried to write a story…half a page, and I didn’t have anything to say. After High School I wanted to be a war hero, so I went into service…didn’t much like that hero stuff…people shoot at you…that’s bad. Went to school and became a Naval Architect. Those were the days before computers, pen and ink work, and it was slow. But I was good at it. My second year the whole industry went over seas. I was offered work in South Africa. I don’t want to live south of San Diego California. Went back to school. I had some strange idea I’d make a good physiologist. In one class a teacher asked me,
“Who are you?”
I replied with my name.
“That’s you name, not who you are.”
I replied, “I’m a man.”
“That’s what you are,” she said. “Who are you?”
“Define who? “ I asked.
“That you have to find out for yourself,” she said.
That ended my desire to be a physiologist. I started writing…”Who am I?”  Writing, and writing, and writing, until one day I found I had written several stories. Well, from that point I figured that teacher from my past could stick it. I still don’t have an answer to, “Who are you?”  I know what I am. I even remember my name.  Why am I a writer?  I don’t know. I’d ask a physiologist, but you know how they are, they only answer a question, with a question. Just to be on the safe side of things, whenever I meet a new person I ask, “Who are you?”


----------



## Batch (Jan 7, 2015)

I have bipolar. Nothing more, nothing less. When I get a manic episode my brain thinks I can create something amazing (I've never been great at English). Just my brain sometimes likes to think I am the creator of the English language and that I'm amazingly talented, when in fact I am terrible at English, but I have an imagination that likes to _go berserk._


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 8, 2015)

I grew up with a couple of very outgoing personalities, my parents, and I was slightly shy. Both had important things to do and I felt that my input wouldn't be helpful, so I kept it to myself. Then I started making up stories and writing them down. None of them good, of course, but it was a creative outlet where I could say as much as I wanted and know I wasn't getting in anyone's way with my opinions and ideas.  

 Plus I've always had a tremendous urge that I couldn't explain. I have to create, I have to make things. I tried drawing and painting and my lack of skill turned me away. I've always come back to writing as it seemed easier for me. Now that I'm trying to do it purposefully I find it much more difficult, but I'm not going to let the difficulty push me away. Writing is stuck with me, and I with it. I'm still bad at it, but at least I can now blame it on writer's block.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Jan 10, 2015)

*When I was a grade-schooler we had to write what we were feeling or thinking of every morning. I didn't mind doing that but it bugged me that the teacher got to read it. He would put the papers in a box and take them home and the thought of other people reading my stuff annoyed me. One day I came up with the idea of making stuff up. It was twisted, bloody and weird on every level. Not long after that my grandmother was in the office with the teacher and a councilor discussing my current mental state. That was my first experience on the power of words. *


----------



## OddEvy (Jan 14, 2015)

I was a very introverted child, prone to jumping around with invisible weapons to fight invisible enemies, reading books (a teacher reading The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe in school got my interest early on in reading) and playing with toys by myself. I would create elaborate storylines and spend ages making the set, building little bases and stuff for the toys. Good times.

I got into writing at some point anyway and just absolutely loved it, had aspirations of becoming a renowned author of fantasy novels while everyone else in the class would respond to the 'what do you want to be when you grow up' question with "football player", "model", "actor/actress".  So I wrote pretty steadily for a few years. I was never fully happy with the things I wrote however and had, and still have, the habit of starting things and getting a little into them before abandoning those ideas for new more interesting ones. Still, I enjoyed it and it made english classes and such in school both the ones I liked best but also sometimes the most boring. In secondary school I had a cool english teacher who would be totally fine with me sitting in class writing my own story (I had a big folder I took with me, full of my stuff) while everyone else had to read poetry and give their opinions and interpredations on it.

So, yeah, I suppose my own creativity is ultimately what got me into writing. I find it difficult to adequetly explain the ideas, thoughts and opinions I have to people verbally and as a child my opinions weren't remotely valued ("Kids know nothing" etc), so writing I guess was the perfect outlet for that.


----------

